# Newborn calf!!



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello all,

Been a while since I've been on here, but I got some goos new! My Hereford mama finally had her calf, a little heifer! This is her 2nd calf. She's a great mom too. As soon as she had her she got right to work and was right up cleaning her off. Calf was up within 20 or 30 minutes. She's got a good sucking reflex and was nursing a little within the hour! I think she's gonna be just fine!


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 25, 2021)

Congrats on a good calving result!!!  Feels good when everything goes right and a fine heifer to boot!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2021)

I like Herefords. One of my favorite cows. I like the color so much, I even find Hereford Hogs to raise as feeder pigs. LOL 

Beautiful calf, black white face make good cows. What good fortune! A heifer! Congratulations on a great momma cow, a easy birth and a healthy heifer.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome back..... glad that it was a successful calving and a heifer to boot.  Congratulations.


----------



## Grant (Apr 25, 2021)

Congrats and a great start for your new calf.


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 27, 2021)

I spoke too soon. Turns out my little "she" is in fact a little "he". The problem I'm having now is the orphan calf that mama raised last year started nursing off of her again! It's really pi**ing me off!! She was supposed to be sold by now but I keep getting the run around from the buyer. Is this just a phase or is she likely to continue to nurse?


----------



## Grant (Apr 27, 2021)

All dried off that’s a real looker.  Last years calf will probably continue unless you separate them.


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 27, 2021)

Grant said:


> All dried off that’s a real looker.  Last years calf will probably continue unless you separate them.


Thanks Grant! I think he'd make someone a nice bull if I could find a buyer early enough, otherwise I'll have to steer him. The yearling heifer is going down the road soon enough!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2021)

Make him a steer and raise him for the freezer.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 27, 2021)

She will keep nursing.  And like one of the ones I have, if you were to keep her and breed her, she may even nurse the cow while her own calf is nursing.  Mine was weaned and totally away from the other lactating cattle for over a year while she was getting bred .... then calved and now  we have caught her nursing other cows while her own calf is right with her... She is going.... 
You can get a "nose flap" and they also make an anti-nurse ring that goes in their nose like a nose lead and it has spikes on it so every time she tries to nurse she will get kicked.... but then the momma might not let the new one nurse.  Anything that gets weaned needs to be kept away from any other cows that are nursing/lactating...... Then when they calve themselves, they should pretty well have outgrown nursing.  Like mine though, it doesn't always happen. 
Weaned young should not run with mature animals that are nursing other calves.  They may do it "in nature" but I can tell you there are more cases of yearlings nursing than alot of people think. 
Separate her somehow, so the calf gets what it needs.  
Give the buyer an ultimatum, and then ship her or pen her separate if they don't come through.  Let me tell you from MANY LONG YEARS of experience.... they either want it or they want to hem and haw..... Being the nice guy is costing you feed and time and now it is costing the new calf the milk it should be getting to grow. 
 Find a stockyard and sell her.  Get paid that day, no questions asked.  Might not be what you want, might be more than you thought.... but it will be gone and the aggravation will be done.


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Make him a steer and raise him for the freezer.


Thats the plan!


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> She will keep nursing.  And like one of the ones I have, if you were to keep her and breed her, she may even nurse the cow while her own calf is nursing.  Mine was weaned and totally away from the other lactating cattle for over a year while she was getting bred .... then calved and now  we have caught her nursing other cows while her own calf is right with her... She is going....
> You can get a "nose flap" and they also make an anti-nurse ring that goes in their nose like a nose lead and it has spikes on it so every time she tries to nurse she will get kicked.... but then the momma might not let the new one nurse.  Anything that gets weaned needs to be kept away from any other cows that are nursing/lactating...... Then when they calve themselves, they should pretty well have outgrown nursing.  Like mine though, it doesn't always happen.
> Weaned young should not run with mature animals that are nursing other calves.  They may do it "in nature" but I can tell you there are more cases of yearlings nursing than alot of people think.
> Separate her somehow, so the calf gets what it needs.
> ...


I talked to the buyer tonight, he's coming out this weekend to get her. I said she had to go by the weekend or she was going on craigslist! It's weird cause the nursing yearling was an orphan drafted on to my cow. Her biological daughter born last year could care less and hasn't tried to nurse. I never really liked the orphan anyway, she's kinda like an ugly unwanted stepchild


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 28, 2021)

That calf is handsome!   

Amazing how it works when you say ya gotta walk the talk or lose out.   Hope they actually DO come get your "ugly stepchild".


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> That calf is handsome!
> 
> Amazing how it works when you say ya gotta walk the talk or lose out.   Hope they actually DO come get your "ugly stepchild".


Thank you! She's definitely going down the road! If they don't take her this weekend then she's going to the sale barn!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2021)

We are learning our way around the auction barn with our lambs. We were raising them for slaughter and selling the meat. Had a pretty good thing going, but it’s so difficult to get a slaughter date, it’s not worth it anymore. We took a few last year, culled our flock of just so-so ewes this year, keeping 7 ewe lambs for replacement and took another batch of 6 lambs last weekend. I’m happy with the results and don’t have to fool with so many people.
I hope your buyer shows up, but auction barns sure make it convenient! LOL


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> We are learning our way around the auction barn with our lambs. We were raising them for slaughter and selling the meat. Had a pretty good thing going, but it’s so difficult to get a slaughter date, it’s not worth it anymore. We took a few last year, culled our flock of just so-so ewes this year, keeping 7 ewe lambs for replacement and took another batch of 6 lambs last weekend. I’m happy with the results and don’t have to fool with so many people.
> I hope your buyer shows up, but auction barns sure make it convenient! LOL


I hear ya! I've been to our local sale barn a few times, swore I'd never buy anything from them...and I haven't! It reminds me of a filthy used car lot, with the fat sweaty, balding salesman in a sweat stained Hawaiian button up shirt buttoned halfway with gold chains and greased back hair...smoking a cigar! I'll have to see what his cut of the sale is first!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2021)

The one we go to is filled with an assortment of people of all races and ethnics. It is a slice of America, a melting pot. Buyers and sellers, it is a friendly place, the regulars all know each other, we are just muddling around. We go sometimes just for entertainment and to learn our way around. We’ve talked to buyers and gotten good advice and help. 
There is a small animal auction we haven’t been to yet, but have it earmarked, it’s the first and third Friday night of the month. Whoop! More fun and entertainment-for free! LOL LOL


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 28, 2021)

The sale barns exist for a good purpose.  If you go in with an open mind and LISTEN you can get a feel for the pulse of the buyers.  It is the best place to sell stupid, mean, useless, or used up animals.  And not have to bury them.  Get some return on your investment in them.  You can get good deals if you know what to look for.  
The other BEST thing is not haggling with buyers in your yard, not having them "put you off" as yours has, to come get the animal they supposedly want to buy.... and not worrying if the "check will be good". You get your money because the sale barns/auctions/stockyards are bonded.... If the check does not say right on it something to the effect of bonded/insured by the stockers and packers assoc  or something to that effect, DO NOT TRUST IT.   If you are selling privately, do NOT take a check unless you know them.  CASH or certified check or money order...
Buyers have a good reason to frequent the stockyards as they have orders to fill, and that is about the only way to do it, buying in small lots to fill orders.  Very few people have the numbers to fill a pot trailer.... but lots of people have a few to sell and the buyers make up the loads for the orders they have.  
Some stockyards are better than others.  Some get better buyers and more buyers which creates more competition for the available animals, translating into better prices.  
Farmers, especially the older ones are a hard bitten lot.  They chew and spit,  and talk rough, but usually most do not talk much around a lady.  It is VERY HARD to break into the fraternity.  They respect you if you are knowledgable, but many still do not talk much to a woman.  They have a "man code" and you may as well  accept it.  After 40 years I still get frustrated.... but it is what it is.  
They also work hard, and have seen it all.  Some are going to "rook you" for being a beginner.... and there isn't one that won't try to put something over on you .... BUYER BEWARE..... but they will help you out in a pinch, and are a wealth of knowledge if you are willing to listen to them.... and not let it go in one ear and out the other.... or act like yeah, yeah, and then go on like you know everything .....
They don't suffer fools and they are past the "touchy feely"  BS...... farming is tough... and you have to be tough.  You can't feel sorry for every sorry animal.... you have to realize this is a BUSINESS and a way of life and their living.  The sickly cannot all be nursed, you can't take all you time and energy to baby along an animal that will never be profitable.  Survival is important.   I have seen farmers take and do all they can for something that gets hurt.... or bottle feed an orphan that wasn't it's fault.  But they are also practical and KNOW when to draw the line. 

We sell alot at the local stockyards.  Do some private.... but we also have established a reputation that when we sell animals, and say they are "weaned, bunk broke, have had xx vaccinations" the buyers know our word is good.  It translates to better prices if there are the buyers and the demand.  We walk out with a check and the responsibility ends there.  No one coming back 2 weeks later crying that this calf got sick, this one died, this or that;  all because they did not pay attention to what we said.  Read @misfitmorgan  post on the thread that got locked,  "when to send to slaughter"....  about people who buy things and then don't take their instructions to heart about the piglets, and then get a bad reputation through the BUYERS stupidity of not taking care of the new animals the proper way.  I went off on that thread about the stupidity of IDIOTS, all due to a comment that was "relayed" from @Ridgetop from a conversation with her butcher when she took lambs in to get killed and another person posted that we should not judge people.... and to be kinder..... well, since it was a 3rd hand kind of thing, and the city idiots I was commenting about were not anyone specific, I feel that the person that kept saying we should be kinder was being a little ridiculous.... ANYWAY, it was the post that misfit made that was the gist of the matter as far as people who don't know what they are doing..... and DON'T WANT TO LISTEN TO SOMEONE MORE EXPERIENCED AND LEARN,  that has many of us getting a little tired of the general idiot public.  If you are a bleeding heart, don't go to a stockyard sale.   Don't buy  from a farmer and think you are doing him a favor.... and quit wasting our time if you are not willing to at least understand some of what we are doing.   Learn what you need to to by spending some time OBSERVING,  better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and have everyone know that you ARE a fool..... 

I know some of this sounds hard.... and you have shown alot of willingness to learn so don't think I am lumping you in with the stupid people.... because I am not.  BUT the sad thing is, you are going to have to grow a thicker skin with your buyers... and maybe you have with giving this buyer an ultimatum.... You are in charge of your animals welfare... and you have to do what is best for the new calf and cow.  The fact that she took and raised the orphan is admirable... I have several nurse cows.... but when it is time for the new calf to get it's fair share, you need to make the buyers live up to their  promise to buy, or you need to get tough as I think you have done.  Good for you.  

Sorry, I went off... but you are doing the RIGHT THING , by getting tough with the buyer who keeps putting you off.... and doing what is best for the cow and new calf.  Sell or eat the problems.... keep the good ones. 

Calf looks REAL NICE.


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> The sale barns exist for a good purpose.  If you go in with an open mind and LISTEN you can get a feel for the pulse of the buyers.  It is the best place to sell stupid, mean, useless, or used up animals.  And not have to bury them.  Get some return on your investment in them.  You can get good deals if you know what to look for.
> The other BEST thing is not haggling with buyers in your yard, not having them "put you off" as yours has, to come get the animal they supposedly want to buy.... and not worrying if the "check will be good". You get your money because the sale barns/auctions/stockyards are bonded.... If the check does not say right on it something to the effect of bonded/insured by the stockers and packers assoc  or something to that effect, DO NOT TRUST IT.   If you are selling privately, do NOT take a check unless you know them.  CASH or certified check or money order...
> Buyers have a good reason to frequent the stockyards as they have orders to fill, and that is about the only way to do it, buying in small lots to fill orders.  Very few people have the numbers to fill a pot trailer.... but lots of people have a few to sell and the buyers make up the loads for the orders they have.
> Some stockyards are better than others.  Some get better buyers and more buyers which creates more competition for the available animals, translating into better prices.
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

Kettle Creek Cattle said:


> Well said!


When I decided to start raising cattle I just wanted it to be a hobby, and I intend to keep it that way! I'm by no means an expert on the subject but I am learning all I can as I go. I'm always willing to take advice from others. I only keep a few and my goal, the thing I get the most satisfaction from is raising the best possible cows that I can. By not making my hobby my job I feel like I'm able to do this because I have no "quotas" to make. The rewarding thing for me is when someone with a lifetime of experience says to me "those are some good looking cattle" or something of the like. I appreciate all the information I get from this site.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 28, 2021)

Glad that you did not take what I said as criticism because it was not meant that way.  I started out with a couple calves, wanted to have maybe a dozen... raise a few for beef and such.  We have gone WAAAAYYYY beyond that, but I get the smaller/homesteader mindset because at heart I am a "smaller/homesteader" type.  That said, I used to try to " save"  everything, and nursed many a calf and then lost my azz when selling them because I had WAY too much in them.   Or they died.  I raised bottle calves for years and did decent....and it was a real learning curve to get to where you have to also be a "businessman" when it comes to selling whether it is is one or 100.... You can't let a buyer walk all over you or string you along....
Hobby or not, you can't let them bleed you dry or bankrupt you.  Breaking even is not expecting too much, a little profit to pay for some/all feed is really nice.  The pleasure of having them is priceless....
The one good thing, is you can always eat them if they don't do as they should....

By the way, how is the bull doing?  Will you be able to get him back from the people who bought him so that you can breed your girls for next years calves?


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Glad that you did not take what I said as criticism because it was not meant that way.  I started out with a couple calves, wanted to have maybe a dozen... raise a few for beef and such.  We have gone WAAAAYYYY beyond that, but I get the smaller/homesteader mindset because at heart I am a "smaller/homesteader" type.  That said, I used to try to " save"  everything, and nursed many a calf and then lost my azz when selling them because I had WAY too much in them.   Or they died.  I raised bottle calves for years and did decent....and it was a real learning curve to get to where you have to also be a "businessman" when it comes to selling whether it is is one or 100.... You can't let a buyer walk all over you or string you along....
> Hobby or not, you can't let them bleed you dry or bankrupt you.  Breaking even is not expecting too much, a little profit to pay for some/all feed is really nice.  The pleasure of having them is priceless....
> The one good thing, is you can always eat them if they don't do as they should....
> 
> By the way, how is the bull doing?  Will you be able to get him back from the people who bought him so that you can breed your girls for next years calves?


I'm a cop...I eat criticism for breakfast!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2021)

We stop cops and give them police knives. My husband loves to do that. We tell them thanks for the job they do, sometimes we pray for them. The look of disbelief, then gratitude that someone cares is a beautiful thing.

I can’t hand you a knife, but I can say,  “Thank you for the job you do. I appreciate you and pray that you return safely to your family after the end of your shift. Thank you for protecting us and doing what few will do.”


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 28, 2021)

Baymule said:


> We stop cops and give them police knives. My husband loves to do that. We tell them thanks for the job they do, sometimes we pray for them. The look of disbelief, then gratitude that someone cares is a beautiful thing.
> 
> I can’t hand you a knife, but I can say,  “Thank you for the job you do. I appreciate you and pray that you return safely to your family after the end of your shift. Thank you for protecting us and doing what few will do.”


Baymule, your comment is very much appreciated! Nobody takes a job for a pat on the back or show of appreciation.  It's people like you that give cops who are on the fence (or worse) about staying in the profession that extra encouragement to weather the storm and continue on IN A PROFESSIONAL MANNER as 99% of cops do, and realize that there are people who truly appreciate what we are here for and for that I thank you!! I've been doing this job for over 15 years and this is the worse its ever been in my career.  Thanks again for your kind words and you and your husband's kind gestures, they do not go unnoticed!


----------



## River Buffaloes (Apr 28, 2021)

Kettle Creek Cattle said:


> The problem I'm having now is the orphan calf that mama raised last year started nursing off of her again


That's what I don't like about cows, buffaloes will never do that. One of my buffaloes is three and half years old and a mama herself, but still she tries to nurse of her mom lol . It's very funny to watch her very cautiously approaching her mom when she is distracted and trying to take a teat in her mouth. She is trying to do that since her mom weaned her at 8-9 months old. She instantly gets a kick then she acts like nothing happened at all.

Cows on the other hand are a totally different story. They will not only continue nursing their calves forever, they will also nurse someone else calf. Doesn't matter if the calf is of a different species. My cows would nurse the buffalo calves.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 28, 2021)

Farmerjan is right - taking animals to the stockyard auction is a good way to sell off animals that you don't want, don't need, aren't "thrifty", etc.  

Even a "hobby farm" needs to try to break even.  I have never broken even on livestock sales, but that is because we are in southern CA and have no pasture.  We have to feed alfalfa year round.  I used to show a profit on the goat milk when we had our dairy herd ON PAPER ONLY because we can't sell milk here unless we have an inspected Grade A dairy facility.  We used the many, many gallons of milk to feed bull Holstein calves then ran them through the cattle barn at 2 months old.  One year when we got constant rains for 4 months and had plenty of forage - weeds, brush, not good grass, but edible stuff for my Dorper sheep - we did well and bought no hay for 4 months!  That was a fluke year though.  

One mistake I made was in keeping the lambs too long trying to find freezer lamb buyers, and feeding them to 100+ lbs.   This year I took the lambs to the sale yard at 50-60 lbs., just at weaning (3 months), and got the same price for each lamb as I was selling finished lambs for!  Not keeping lambs to 100+ lbs again.  I will finish a few spring lambs off for our freezer, but all my fall and winter lambs will be going to the auction.  This year I am planning my breedings to take advantage of the spring market prices.  Once we are in Texas with pasture I will probably break even but the first few years will show a loss because we will have to put all the money into the infrastructure.

So much more pleasant to drop the sheep off at the sale yard and collect the check than to try to convince someone that my price for a finished lamb is reasonable.  My butcher says I am $100 under market price.  He also says I finish my lambs. beautifully and my carcasses grade the highest.  Arguing with or trying to find buyers is a real pain.  And Craigslist here in this area won't let you advertise for meat purposes.


----------



## Kettle Creek Cattle (Apr 29, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Farmerjan is right - taking animals to the stockyard auction is a good way to sell off animals that you don't want, don't need, aren't "thrifty", etc.
> 
> Even a "hobby farm" needs to try to break even.  I have never broken even on livestock sales, but that is because we are in southern CA and have no pasture.  We have to feed alfalfa year round.  I used to show a profit on the goat milk when we had our dairy herd ON PAPER ONLY because we can't sell milk here unless we have an inspected Grade A dairy facility.  We used the many, many gallons of milk to feed bull Holstein calves then ran them through the cattle barn at 2 months old.  One year when we got constant rains for 4 months and had plenty of forage - weeds, brush, not good grass, but edible stuff for my Dorper sheep - we did well and bought no hay for 4 months!  That was a fluke year though.
> 
> ...


"Craigslist here in this area won't let you advertise for meat purposes."

Wow! That sounds like a California thing if I've ever heard one! Like no animals had to die for that meat in the supermarkets...smh.

I hear ya on it being a pain in the butt trying to line up meat buyers. I especially love it when someone who's been on the list all year suddenly backs out at the last minute, or says they didn't realize it would be that much (when they've committed to buying a half beef). Then you're scrambling to find another buyer. 

Next year at this time I should have four calves. I think I'm gonna try raising them up to feeder size and selling them to see how I make out rather than finishing them. I also have this new problem...my wife and daughter watched this calf being born so the chances of them ever eating home grown beef are slim to none! I do all my own butchering and can usually get away with sending them on a shopping trip for the day on butcher day....well, not anymore.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 29, 2021)

I hear you!  When you first tell them the price, they are "Great I want one".  Then when it is time to pay for it, they didn't realize it wild cost so much!  It is still the same price!  And deliver to the butcher!  

You will be better off selling as feeders than finishing them off.  Check with the sale yard as to the best weight to bring the most money at the earliest age.  If your family went eat home raised meat, maybe you could trade with a neighbor for a finished half beef.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2021)

@Ridgetop you and I have reached the same conclusion. Phooey on finding meat buyers, finishing out lambs (read that as FEEDING them) and trying to make people happy. To the auction barns we go! LOL LOL


----------



## Ridgetop (May 5, 2021)

👍


----------



## Baymule (May 5, 2021)

How do people get so stupid?


----------



## Ridgetop (May 6, 2021)

*No castration for bull calves???*

And of course, the owner will be responsible when all those bulls fight with each other, injure people, knock down fences, get after cows, escape onto the road and into town!!! Castration of male animals is a health and safety issue for large livestock animals - and the surrounding humans! 

Artificial Insemination is how you can bring better genetics into the flock or herd without the cost of importing a full size animal.  Without AI many small owners would not be able to obtain superior genetics!  

Who are these idiots?  Are they related to AOC?


----------



## farmerjan (May 6, 2021)

Actually they are of the "Bambi" syndrome, where everything lives to a ripe old age in perfect harmony and politely doesn't get affected by hormones and doesn't breed other animals in the name of population control!!!! ?????


----------



## Mini Horses (May 7, 2021)

Ok, I'm not raising large livestock....probably you are hearing this from those forums?...but, I can't even see WHY no AI or castration would be considered -- for safety and controlling reproduction if nothing else.   

They should be concerned with fixing bridges, roads and dams...not nuts.


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2021)

Maybe the proponents of this nonsense need a little spay and neuter amongst themselves.....


----------



## Mini Horses (May 8, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Maybe the proponents of this nonsense need a little spay and neuter amongst themselves.....


Maybe PETA has an open apptmt to fill.  😁


----------



## farmerjan (May 8, 2021)

I received notice that a post of mine was deleted for name calling and swearing.  It was prior to the post @Baymule  made about" how do people get so stupid"?.  I do not remember swearing so for that I apologize.... but for calling the people who are proposing these insane regulations,  idiots is not calling names, it is showing that people have absolutely NO IDEA of how the real world work.  @Ridgetop 's  comments in the above post said nothing worse.  These people in Oregon that are proposing these regulations are totally off the wall.... yes ..... idiots as even @Ridgetop  said. 
 It is all along the whole idea that it is sexual abuse of the animals.... and I get that  human/animal sex is perverted.... but to go to the lengths that these people are going to in both Colorado and Oregon shows that they have absolutely NO INTELLIGENCE.   AI is the best thing to happen to cattle breeding as again, @Ridgetop  mentioned for improvement of animals that are used for our milk and meat.... BUT OH WAIT, we are not supposed to eat animals or drink milk...... we are supposed to eat stuff that is made in a laboratory that uses more of the earth's resources to manufacture something that is not naturally occurring....  and therefore will not in the long run actually feed our bodies properly.  
Castration will still be allowed in cats and dogs.... OKAY how is that not cruel when it is cruel to castrate bull calves?  Do they not realize that there will be hundreds and thousands of  hormone driven young bulls going around breeding any and every cow  that comes in heat?  Do they not realize that enraged bulls in the midst of their "hormones" will be fighting, tearing up property, hurting and killing other animals as well as people?  That an average cow will never make it to the "natural age" that Colorado has decided is 20 years in cattle, because they will be injuring other animals and there will be total destruction coming in the wake of this.  

These people are CLUELESS IDIOTS.  They have no sense of reality, they have totally lost touch with any common sense they may have been born with.
We  have got to stand up and try to fight against this craziness.  Common sense seems to have left their heads in entirety.  It is totally nuts to not see that in 10 years of a totally left alone population of cattle, the way things will go.  They think that keeping the population in check of dogs and cats is necessary.... how can they not see that the same will hold true in animals?   Can anyone here imagine the scenario of  all bull calves left intact... running with their herd... so all the early maturing heifers get bred too young, and then the problems with them having trouble with calving, so then there are numbers of animals that suffer, or DIE with a too young body trying to have a too big calf, and the agony that young heifer goes through before finally dying or having to be put down?  
Most of you on here have smaller animals.... sheep, goats etc..... DO you NOT take away the young rams and bucks so they cannot breed with their dams at 3-4 months or to breed their young 4-6 month old sisters?   THIS IS THE SAME THING..... indiscriminate breeding that will result in total disaster.  

Please, everyone, look up the "PAUSE" act that they are trying to pass in Colorado, and research the new Oregon bill that has been proposed.  We, as small homesteader types,  may be small and quiet and try to fly under the radar... but things like this have got to be stopped before they get a foothold in one state.... or they will get incorporated into all the legislatures....  

Not all practices that conventional agriculture follows are what we mostly believe in, in this group.   and there are some things that even I am not in favor of.... but I do not want to be forced to eat Bill Gates's artificially made "fake meat" that he says you get used to the taste...... and I do  not believe that most of you here want to either... it is the little things like these proposed "bills" into legislation that will all of a sudden take hold and steam roll over top of everything.  You say that it is just some way out thing and it will never get put into place.... but believe me it can and it will if we don't stop it now.  

If this post gets me censored or banned then so be it.  But I am at my wits end to see what is happening with people that have not one whit of common sense in their heads to realize that the animal communities are not stupid uncaring people that are exploiting the animals that they care for and raise to have a better life than they would out "in the wild".....


----------



## farmerjan (May 8, 2021)

And I apologize to @Kettle Creek Cattle for hi-jacking the thread on his beautiful bull calf...


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2021)

@farmerjan


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 30, 2021)

Haven't seen or heard from you... maybe you are mad at me for that "rant" post???? Was wondering how you made out with the yearling that went back on the cow??? And how is the bull calf doing?  Did you get the bull back to breed your cow back to calve next year?  
Wondering also how things are going for you with the continued craziness and anti-cop attitudes....

Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## CB901 (Oct 19, 2021)

Kettle Creek Cattle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Been a while since I've been on here, but I got some goos new! My Hereford mama finally had her calf, a little heifer! This is her 2nd calf. She's a great mom too. As soon as she had her she got right to work and was right up cleaning her off. Calf was up within 20 or 30 minutes. She's got a good sucking reflex and was nursing a little within the hour! I think she's gonna be just fine!View attachment 84466View attachment 84467


What a beautiful calf. Congrats


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 19, 2021)

Glad to hear that things are going well and you have a new calf.... DON'T stay away so long....


----------

